# Total Newbie



## kimbear (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi, I've just found out Friday gone that I am diabetic, having just turned 40 its been a real eye opener. The doctors are not seeing me till next wednesday and there seems soooooo much information out there I'm at a loss. I was been checked for something totally unrelated and this "thing" has turned up, will I still have a normal life? I must admit I was quite devastated at first, any advice anyone?

Thanks
Kim


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Kim, sorry to hear your news. It must have been a horrible shock for you to get diagnosed.  BUT well done for joining here, there will be lots of people in the same boat who can offer advice.

I'm type 1 myself, so I don't know a great deal about type 2, but I feel my life is pretty normal. It seems like a long time you have to wait to see a doctor. Go armed with questions next Wednesday and try to take someone else with you to help you remember it all. You should get assigned your own DSN (diabetes specialist nurse) who should be able to discuss everyday things with you.

Eventually, my advice would be to get up to speed on the different treatment options available to you, and try to find something that suits you and your lifestyle, as well as getting your sugar levels under control. Feel free to ask any questions on here, everyone is very friendly!

Big hug,

Pigeon


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Kim, welcome to the forum There is an awful lot of information around about diabetes, partly because there are over 300 million people with it worldwide! You will learn what you need to know, and probably learn something new each day if my experience is anything to go by! But don't feel you have to know everything at once - the basics will get you through to start with. You will probably have to make some adjustments to your diet and activity levels, but generally these will be good for you - a healthy, balanced diet and an active lifestyle is what all people should follow, now you have an extra incentive!

A book that other newly diagnosed Type 2's have found useful is Type 2 Diabetes: An Essential Guide to the Newly Diagnosed (First Year) by Gretchen Becker. (amazon link to latest edition)


----------



## twinnie (Nov 9, 2009)

kimbear said:


> Hi, I've just found out Friday gone that I am diabetic, having just turned 40 its been a real eye opener. The doctors are not seeing me till next wednesday and there seems soooooo much information out there I'm at a loss. I was been checked for something totally unrelated and this "thing" has turned up, will I still have a normal life? I must admit I was quite devastated at first, any advice anyone?
> 
> Thanks
> Kim



hi there i been diabetic for 9 years now what you are feeling is how i felt but finding this forum has been brilliant anything you want to get off your chest rant and moan there are always people on here to help


----------



## kimbear (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you so much for your care and valuable advice, its brought a tear, you kindness is really appreciated. I found this site at lunchtime and its great. I've been reading stuff all over the place but without input from the docs next week was a little unsure as to what to do till then.

Will let you know how I go on. Thanks again for your time, care and concern.

Kim


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2009)

hi kim and welcome to the dite , im sorry we have to meet this way , but i cant agree enought with the link northener gave you i got this book a month into my diagnosis and it is brill


----------



## wallycorker (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Kim,

The first thing that most Type 2s need to learn is to cut back on the starchy carbohydrates - i.e. cereals, bread, potatoes, pasta and rice.

Starting to test is a good idea too so that you can learn which foods send your blood glucose levels too high.

Best wishes - John


----------



## HelenP (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello Kim, welcome to the site.  You're right, there is SO much information out there, and a lot of it is so confusing!!  When I was diagnosed, I was 'left hanging' for 5 weeks as the Diabetic staff at my surgery were on holiday for a month!!  Not very helpful at all, but with the help of this forum, everything started falling into place, and I don't think I'd have managed those first few weeks without it.

You'll be surprised how much you can learn in a short space of time, and things will slowly become less confusing and scarey.

xx


----------



## am64 (Nov 10, 2009)

welcome kim...ditto all above and remember no question is a daft question here..best of luck amx


----------



## LisaLQ (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Kim, welcome to the site, like you I'm newly diagnosed and feeling very low about things - if you ever want a natter just pm.



wallycorker said:


> Hi Kim,
> 
> The first thing that most Type 2s need to learn is to cut back on the starchy carbohydrates - i.e. cereals, bread, potatoes, pasta and rice.
> 
> ...



This is the exact opposite to what I've been told, I've been given a chart that says starchy carbs (wholegrain bread, brown pasta and brown rice) are what I need to be eating every day.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 12, 2009)

LisaQ and Wallycorker - I moved your diet discussion posts to the General messageboard, as I think it is an important debate


----------

